# Rental cars -- no roof racks?



## Whirl

Hi. We are traveling to Hilton Head next month and have rented a minivan from Avis. Much to my dismay, I just learned that Roof racks are not on the vehicles and not allowed. We are likely going to be tight as there are 6 of us, already, so Plan A had been to just use to roof top cargo carrier to take the luggage!

Anyone know if there are any rental car agencies that do allow roof racks?

Any Plan B suggestios?

Thanks, 

Cheryl


----------



## sfwilshire

I don't know if this is unique to Hilton Head, but we used National in Hawaii and nearly all of their vans had racks. We made much use of them along with our bungee cords.

We also have a soft sided luggage carrier that says it can be used with OR without a roof rack. I've never tried it without. I got it from the Samsonite outlet store for $50. Lately I've been seeing even cheaper ones. Be sure to get waterproof, not water resistent if you go that route. We put it back in the original box and just stick it in a suitcase. Worked great for us in Colorado a couple of years ago.

Sheila


----------



## Whirl

Thanks. We are just back and did rent a minivan. Once we got to the lot to pick up th car we found that most indeed had racks but they tell you they don't because their policies say there use  is not allowed. Had I known, I assuredly would have bought the soft roof top carrier and thrown it right up there...I will know next time, but just don't ask ( at least not Avis or Budget) as they cannot tell you the car has a rack.

We were fine though. Traveled comortably, but we did leave some beach accessories behind due to to space contraints.


----------

